# Original Song -"Ninjas in Cars"



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

I thought I'd post one of my 'efforts' since I've been lurking on here for ages listening to some awesome songs from you guys.

This one was inspired by the awful driving habits of women in Kuwait - always on the phone, kids on their laps, both!, nudging you to get you to move forward, never looking when turning, driving straight through red lights ......... etc. I lived there for 2 years and .... Yay, I survived!

https://soundcloud.com/jim-sorbie/ninjas-in-cars

Recorded in Logic over a 3 year period (I have around 40 song ideas/ riffs recorded ready to finish!) with ezDrummer for drums and Trillian for the bass. The guitars were tracked with various amp sims, namely S-Gear 2, Guitar Rig and Amplitube. 

Hope you enjoy - oh, I wanted to write a second verse but lost motivation!!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow... I realllllllllllly like.....


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks mate!


----------

